# Special Australian Shepherd Breeders and Trainers



## aussiesallen (Dec 21, 2021)

Australian shepherd Puppies USA is a small family located in the Coast Range of Western Oregon. Our vision was to raise healthy, smart, correct Australian Shepherds; in 2015 this vision came together. Although newer to the Australian Shepherd breed our group of devoted personnel’s has been raising Australian shepherds for over 20 years. ‘Raising someone’s next best friend is so rewarding’ a job we take very serious. Every effort is put in to our breeding program and our puppies from the time they are born until they are placed in their new homes.
For more information visit:
//buyaustralianshepherdpuppiesusa


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

LOL that site is flagged all over the place as a scam.


----------

